# A portrait in B&W (woman)



## 246TKT (Sep 13, 2011)

Hello,

May I have your points of view ?

Thank you.


----------



## Rockkkkin (Sep 14, 2011)

I am a noob here, but if you wouldnt mind my comments....
I would have asked the subject to come forward a little to create that gap between her and the wall for a portrait. Also a part of her hair (to the top) is cut off...


----------



## BlackSheep (Sep 15, 2011)

The first thing that I see when I look at this shot is her headband, as opposed to her eyes, or her face.


----------



## tevo (Sep 15, 2011)

The headband is distracting, her head is cut off, and it seems like she is standing in an awkward position.


----------



## 246TKT (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you for your points of view !


----------

